# Hans Zimmer: Interstellar Soundtrack - thank you!



## Harcourt (Dec 11, 2014)

Thank you Hans Zimmer for this sublime soundtrack! It was a joy to experience. I saw Interstellar in an Imax theatre here in Melbourne. 

For me Hans's score transformed the spectacular visuals into an alternative rendition of the plot. Its as if I was experiencing the movie on another more profound internal level. Especially the track - A Place Amongst the Stars - its 12 tone meanderings was equivalent to a dim existential searchlight seeking meaning in an abyss of eternal emptiness (dark space).

There was so much memorable thematic material in the score. It's so refreshing to hear strong melodic content that borders on the symphonic in a film nowadays. Its also refreshing to have a scifi that has not been hijacked by militarism and hence the use of brass was minimal, replaced in reverence by a soaring organ!

Its a shame however that a lot of the dialogue at my screening was a little undecipherable, so I struggled at times to follow the "standard" plot. Thanks to Chris Noland for bringing interesting space/time concepts back to scifi, despite maybe a questionable execution at times. Thanks most of all to Hans for your marvellous score!


----------



## Zardoz (Dec 11, 2014)

Hans' score really did elevate the film in so many ways. I've enjoyed all the Zimmer/Nolan collaborations, but this one may be my favorite. I too saw it in IMAX and got chills from some of the music cues. The pipe organ is a criminally underused instrument in film score and is used to great effect here. It seems to have a strange connection to space and the infinite - Ennio Morricone also used it in his space epic Mission To Mars a decade or so ago.


----------



## Embertone (Dec 11, 2014)

+1!

The film totally swept me away... I giggled for joy through the whole thing... and then immediately bought the soundtrack.

I played "Cornfield Chase" for my 4-year-old son, and the moment the piano comes in at :33, his eyes went wide and he immediately asked "DAD WHAT IS THIS!?". 

What followed was totally amazing. I talked him through the entire movie as the soundtrack played on (leaving out some of the scary, "Earth-is-dying" stuff). He kept asking "What is happening now? now? now?" We talked about wormholes, black holes, gravity, galaxies, space-time, at least the basic stuff that my composer brain can understand.

Since then, he won't stop saying "Daddy I want to go into a wormhole into another galaxy"... and he ain't kidding. There I was trying to make a little film composer and now I have an astronaut on my hands!

Now he explains wormholes to others, drawing a line on a sheet of paper and bending it... I'm a proud papa :mrgreen:

-Alex


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Dec 11, 2014)

Indeed it is perhaps Hans's most surprising and original work, which with his track record is hard to beat in itself. But even more so, it is a strange and wonderful departure from any of his previous work. Very honest, emotional and captivating. 

The movie rests on the very strong foundation of the music more so than any Zimmer-Nolan collaboration. 

I will be surprised if it doesn't win almost every award this season. 


Tanuj.


----------



## blougui (Dec 12, 2014)

Tanuj Tiku @ Fri Dec 12 said:


> Indeed it is perhaps Hans's most surprising and original work, which with his track record is hard to beat in itself. But even more so, it is a strange and wonderful departure from any of his previous work. Very honest, emotional and captivating.
> 
> The movie rests on the very strong foundation of the music more so than any Zimmer-Nolan collaboration.
> 
> ...


I can link it to The Red Line, Tanuj.
Wonderful score ; made more than half of the movie for me.
- Erik


----------



## Rctec (Dec 12, 2014)

Thank You All for your kind words...Means a lot!
Best,
-Hz-


----------



## PeterKorcek (Dec 12, 2014)

I would name it refreshing and surprising, a bit non/traditional sound from HZ that blended very well with the movie and the "space" atmosphere, really loved it


----------



## The Darris (Dec 12, 2014)

That Organ. 'Nuff said. :D


----------



## Harcourt (Dec 12, 2014)

blougui @ Fri Dec 12 said:


> I can link it to The Red Line, Tanuj.
> Wonderful score ; made more than half of the movie for me.
> - Erik


Excellent movie.....yes that was the soundtrack that drew my attention to Hans's music. Once again a highly moving, emotional score. The film reminded me a little of the Kurosawa samurai movie Ran; where during a particular battle scene instead of hearing the sounds of war, explosions etc. and the cries of the wounded and dying; we hear music that emotes the utter pathos and tragedy unfolding. This is a very powerful effect and creates a sense of a subtext conveyed through music.


----------



## synthic (Dec 12, 2014)

Agreed!
I love the choice of the church organ as the lead instrument. It brings an apocalyptic doomsday, sort of sacral feel to the movie, given that the movie doesn't deal directly with anything religious at all. Well done Hans!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 12, 2014)

Listening to the soundtrack, I had Goldsmith goosebumps at the beginning of Dust. Really looking forward to hearing the music outside of the film's context (which I enjoyed thoroughly). 8)


----------



## Greg (Dec 13, 2014)

The mixing in this film was really brilliant. It is relentlessly loud and massive, holds nothing back. Bravo to the team for standing by that bold decision among many others which makes this film truly special.


----------



## Harcourt (Dec 13, 2014)

Greg @ Sun Dec 14 said:


> The mixing in this film was really brilliant. It is relentlessly loud and massive, holds nothing back. Bravo to the team for standing by that bold decision among many others which makes this film truly special.


A prominent movie critic here in Australia who co-hosts a film review show on national TV (the show has just "wound down" up after about 27 years running) complained that at his Imax screening the sound was way too loud and was distorting. Consequently I was a little hesitant. But fortunately, though the sound was indeed very loud, but not too loud; it was not distorting; and because of the frequent crescendos in the score, I found it quite appropriate. 

There is something very appealing when the low pipe organ notes resonant and vibrate the seat you are sitting in. I did however move to the back row, as even two thirds back from the screen was too close for my liking - apparently, based on the cinema's advertising hype, the 3rd largest screen in the world.

My only complaint is that the dialogue was often unclear and muffled - that could of been mixed a little better.


----------



## sherief83 (Dec 13, 2014)

I wanted to also congratulate maestro Zimmer on a great score. My very favorite to this day from all of your works and a fresh new approach. I found it to be the perfect mood and even though it was mixed louder in some scenes. I have to say as a musician, i sat there enjoying the score more than watching the film. Great work sir!


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 13, 2014)

I love the "sound" of the score! Well, it is not a secret that I love deep and low frequencies... . And the composition? Well done, as always!


----------



## cheul (Dec 14, 2014)

I loved the movie and its soundtrack, but it seems the combination of both the music and the storytelling had a strange effect on me : it was a suffocating experience, constantly feeling in danger, like I was in the hostile environments depicted on screen.


----------



## Kardon (Dec 15, 2014)

I bought the soundtrack BEFORE seeing the movie (which I still haven't seen, long road trip to the not-so local IMAX). Hans had said that they didn't release the soundtrack until after the opening to keep it unheard before seeing the film. Now, being very familiar with the score, I think I'll be more engaged in the film and not as focused on the music like some (and I would) have been. We'll see...


----------



## Harcourt (Dec 15, 2014)

I believe that there are two different CD releases of the soundtrack - the standard version, which I think has around 16 tracks, and the Deluxe version which has 23 or 24 tracks. And I've heard that yet another more inclusive version will be released later - that's the one I'm hanging out for.


----------



## GORILLA (Dec 17, 2014)

I haven't seen the movie but, that song "No time for Caution'!!! Wow... I can picture a family just buying a house in the mountains that was originally owned by a terrorists leader. And the new family is having a cookout. But the US has 5 jets headed there to blow the place up. And as the song builds.... them jets are getting closer and closer...... then at the end when the music is full build up... the jet fighters get called off at the very last second! And just fly over the people cooking out at the house


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Dec 25, 2014)

Finally saw the film yesterday. I know... late to the party.

I felt immersed from the first note of music.

I had absolutely no problem with audio. During those times when it seemed to overwhelm the dialogue, it felt very purposeful - like pushing a fader to 11 or something. It actually created more tension for me because I was straining to hear the words.

And, the dynamic range! Such subtlety... but also not afraid to push "past 11" when needed. I also thought the moments of complete silence were very effective too.

How refreshing to have a guy like Nolan who really embraces the music and audio as part of his creative vision.


----------



## AVaudio (Dec 25, 2014)

As a sound engineer and sound desginer, I had to mix many times in ways in which I didn't agree. If I am talking to someone, and next to me, somebody fires a gun, the difference between my voice and the gun will be massive. If I try to speak to someone on a hellicopter that's on the go, I need to yell and maybe not even like this, I will be heard. And when you disagree they always say to you "Dialog is king"... but in my opinion, only when necessary. You should be able to use dialog as an integral part of a soundtrack by losing some of it, overwhelming it as an effect, if it doesn't contain essential plot lines. Why do you need all that dynamic range in a cinema, if you are not going to use it? So my full support for the philosophy applied to mix this movie, which I loved. 

So great story, great concepts, great acting, and of course, amazing, original and brave soundtrack that gave me goose-bumps on many ocasions, and that clearly accounts for at least half of the experience. So, the best (big) movie I have seen so far this year, even if it was not perfect, but hey, there were a lot of brave things to do in it for a blockbuster-to-be movie.


----------



## Lawson. (Jan 2, 2015)

Stunning film with a stunning soundtrack. Everything about the soundtrack was just amazing. THAT ORGAN THOUGH! :D


----------



## LunyAlex (Jan 3, 2015)

In the past few years I've been fairly cynical towards big cinema releases, even those coming from tried and talented filmmakers. 

I've felt repeatedly underwhelmed a number of times in recent memory, maybe because of my over-inflated expectations whereby the next movie I'll go see would change my perspective on life or something.

So there I was, sitting in the theater through the beginning of Interstellar, with a bratty smirk on my face, thinking to myself "Well... at least it seems competent". 

And then the


Spoiler



launch sequence


happened. 
And my smirk started to fade. And then I teared up a bit without realizing. 

And a big reason for that happening was the music, that held you through the scene and refused to let go. 

And then I sighed in relief and continued to enjoy the movie with my cynicism barrier shattered to pieces. Splendid film with a splendid score.

Indeed,
Thank you for that experience![/spoiler]


----------



## Frankly-h (Jan 27, 2015)

I really liked the score. 
Especially the track "I'm Going Home".
It had a very pretty chromatic melody, reminded me of Wagner.


----------



## eric aron (Feb 10, 2015)

late to the thread.. i have seen the movie 3 days ago, then listened to the score.. it is my best favorite since long.. the presence of the organ with its 32’ C (recalling Zarathustra..) of course transfigure the music, elevate it to a deep meaning, also adding much depth to the sound. the sobriety and intensity of the music, the subtleness of the writing and the mixes, especially the reverb layers, doubled pianos, and the mixed organ fan noises, create a supernatural mood. I am touched with this music, Hans you were deeply inspired with this one..

the music deserves and asks for alone listening. in the movie its richness and depth are partially covered by the images, thus loosing part of its meaning. i love the overload crescendos that suddenly cover the images and dialogues, submerging them.. this is fully in my vision of the music’s role, so happy to see that what can initially be a risk is fully rewarded as for the result

i enjoyed the thematic developments, which are subtly written and very compatible as for counterpoint. the thematic materials are worth for a full symphony work. also appreciated the Messiaen-like theme, perfect suited to the infinite symbolic with its +4th and +5th, surrounding symbolically the central G. i am sure i could find a lot of hidden meanings behind the music, the metrics, even the notes used, all this related to the story symbols... hazard or intention..? this is the magic of inspiration

all my congratulations for this beautiful music!


----------



## Lannister (Mar 27, 2015)

Gonna bump this thread after watching the "Cosmic Sounds" segement of the Blu-ray extras for Interstellar.

Just wow, at that Organ.

Amazing soundtrack.


----------



## vicontrolu (Mar 28, 2015)

Just saw the film. Its really amazing, as the score is. Its been a while since i didnt get that emotional with a film. The mix bothered me from time to time but the overall experience made it insignificant. On the first action scene, when they are chasing the rocket i didnt feel like the music theme was helping the picture too much though.


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 2, 2015)

Got around to watching this film. I was very impressed and moved, the latter of which I haven't been by any other Nolan film (though I have enjoyed them all). I'm not an expert on physics so I was able to put aside any theoretical gaffes that might have been present and enjoyed the movie on an allegroical plain. I was also very impressed with Hans Zimmer's score. There is a theme that is a long string line moving around chromatically almost like Mahler or Strauss. It was haunting and ethereal. The organ was indeed an interesting choice and it worked well with the film. Perhaps unlike any other Nolan/Zimmer collaboration, Interstellar felt like it really needed the music to add that extra dimension and if the music wasn't there, there would have been a void (or shall I say, black hole?). 

Very enjoyable and meaningful film experience. And I must say, I haven't had too many of those with popular films of late so all the more impressed.

EDIT- I'm a huge fan of Desplat but I actually think Interstellar was the best scored film of 2014. The music is another character in the film and is woven so tightly into the movie.


----------



## Consona (Apr 3, 2015)

dcoscina @ Fri Apr 03 said:


> EDIT- I'm a huge fan of Desplat but I actually think Interstellar was the best scored film of 2014. The music is another character in the film and is woven so tightly into the movie.


Absolutely, music in Interstellar is not just some skillfully written music put next to the picture, it's (I'll conveniently borrow that comparison :lol like what is Space - _film_ to Time - _music_, just another dimension of _one_ thing, Spacetime. :D

Not trying to sound like some HZ fanboy, but man, his soundtracks to Nolan films are just another level of experience. (Yea, maybe I'm a fanboy and definitely sound like one. :lol
The same thing applies to The Dark Knight soundtrack. The music just matches the picture _perfectly_. It's not just some beautiful melodies and rhytms, it's like one, audio-visual thing, it's really _sound track to the moving picture_ in precise sense of those words. The big part of it is sound design and orchestration, it's ambient and sound-designy when it needs to be and melodic and more "musical" when the story calls for it. Take _Bank Robbery (Prologue)_ as an example. It's like picture put into the sounds. :D


----------



## FriFlo (Apr 3, 2015)

http://youtu.be/lZMzf-SDWP8


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 5, 2015)

The documentary on the second disc on the BlueRay set has a wonderful lengthy section on the music and is really interesting to see how Zimmer worked on the score and the use of the organ. 

I really enjoy hearing the part with the woodwinds exposed. I recall enjoying hearing some of the brass sections recording Man of Steel. I wonder if Mr Zimmer would ever consider releasing a disc or set with exposed sections like this. I think it would be really cool but that might just be me. 

The architecture behind this score also fascinates me.


----------



## Resoded (Apr 5, 2015)

I finally saw Interstellar this friday, way behind everybody else waiting for the blu ray release. I was a little bit hyped up, but wanted to keep expectations low. I managed to dodge all spoilers and went in with no idea what it was about. Hadn't seen any trailers or even read any info.

This is in my opinion the best movie ever made. I feel like I've been waiting for this movie since I was a kid.

I've always been so frustrated with the sci-fi genre, that I love so much, because they never manage to tell the story I want them to tell. The explanations, the future, what happens. But Interstellar went there and did it spectacularly well. Lately I've been losing hope for finding another 10, but yeah, this is a 10 easily, and I'm really picky with my 10s. Oh how I wish for more sci-fis like this, but perhaps this was a once in a life time experience.

The score is incredible. It captures the movie so well. The movie along with the score is the most powerful movie experience I've ever had. Really tasteful choices all the way through.

Wish I could wipe my memory and just watch the movie and listen to the score for the first time again!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 5, 2015)

Forget about Interstellar. We just saw Woman in Gold yesterday. Really good film, really good score by HZ/Martin Phipps. Very original music that couldn't have worked better.


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 5, 2015)

Listened to this again this morning. I think it works very nicely as a concert work insofar as how it unfolds and has a broad tapestry. The sound is really amazing as well. 

I just attended a ballet last night with a piece that was choreographed to a philip Glass piece and it struck me that Interstellar would make a good ballet- or at least selections of it would.


----------



## ryst (Jun 9, 2015)

I just finally got around to watching this movie. Excellent, excellent score and great movie.


----------



## Vin (Jun 9, 2015)

Watched it for the seventh time last night.


----------



## sazema (Sep 1, 2015)

Good movie, good soundtrack.
I found this:



A possible, possible inspiration for main theme  Check out begining


----------



## Reaktor (Sep 3, 2015)

There is one feature in Interstellar soundtrack which is really unique in my opinion. At opening track ("Dreaming of the crash") at around 2:46 there is heavy compression (?) for low frequencies. I'm listening this from Spotify and I wonder if this is intentional or artifact due to conversion (unlikely).

If this is intentional, I wonder how it became featured in track, what were the reasons behind using such sound, and how film makers reacted to this sound? I think Interstellar is only soundtrack using that kind of "overdrive" compression on soundtrack... Atleast I can't remember anything similar. 

I can't remember specifically how I experienced it in movie theater, but I have a feeling I might have thought that "whoa, that's massive" with some "I wonder if they are driving cabinets to limits" (at the time they were going to renew cabinets on theater in question).


----------

